# photo post thaw..



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

..looks very different from my fresh photo last cycle with high quality blast . I've been told they don't regrade but does anyone know what it should like after warming ? She said she didn't want to disturb it by taking more photos. I'm worried because she said you can't tell the difference between the baby / placenta cells. it was a 4BC before freezing.


----------

